# Hurricanes



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Now living in SWFL I need to prep for a new natural disaster!

The Red Cross held it's "hurricane preparedness" class in June before I got here, and I have had a hard time finding a place that hosts such a class.

I found a handout at the Ace Hardware, but it seems to be pretty basic..

Is there a sub topic about Hurricane preparedness here that I am missing?


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Call the local red cross and ask them. They may have the info to give you or be able to point you to a not her group. They may also have another class coming up since hurricane season is fixing to start.

When we lived on the Tx coast I just packed everyone up and went inland. Far inland. Had contact information on sale barns and fair grounds 100/150 miles away in 3 directions so no matter which way it was coming I could move away with the kids, pets and livestock. Made use of that info several times. I don't like the ocean and didn't want to watch it take over my yard.


----------



## ad in wnc (Jan 12, 2014)

In addition, I would find out which flood zone I was in and where the evacuation routes are. Plan your evacuation route accordingly. Ask your neighbors what floods in a heavy rain because those places will be the ones to avoid during big storms and hurricanes. Check with the building inspectors office. You want to know how much wind your local buildings are built to withstand. I used to plan to evacuate if the winds were going to be higher than the building codes specified (100 mph in Virginia Beach). The biggest road hazards are roofing nails and downed trees. Remember wind takes down power lines, so plan on losing power, have cash on hand and a full tank of gas in your vehicles. Think through what you would take with you and remember where you put those items. Finally hurricane season is June 1 until November 30 pay attention to your local weather. Our broadcasters would start talking about storms 4 days in advance. Watch the forecast storm track, if it looks like the cone will go over your town you need to be prepared to leave. If the storm gets to a Cat 3, the winds will get to greater than 100 mph, the storm surge will flood the area (including the local water treatment plant - means no water). No water or power, non passable roads mean no emergency services, are all the results of flooding. When you evacuate you will need a place to go to that is not the storm track. Make reservations early hotels fill up quickly. We put our camping gear in the car, planned on leaving as soon as a Cat 3 was forecast to hit VB and we planned on driving 8 hours before finding a campground. Pets are not welcome or allowed in shelters. Look at what happened in New Orleans during Katrina and plan for 3-6 mos of that type of event. Good Luck!


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

..........WHAT , is the elevation of your home relative to the mean sea level ? So , If there is say a 15 foot tidal surge above mean sea level can you survive by climbing on the roof ? Living next to a canal is not the best place to be during a hurricane . 
..........I'd darn sure learn all the possible escape routes before a hurricane hits your area . , fordy


----------



## Fennick (Apr 16, 2013)

The house you moved into is just a few feet away from a canal, isn't it? So I'd think the very first thing you need to prep for is find out exactly where all the closest evacuation routes are to higher ground outside of your flood zone.

Ask your nearby neighbours and your landlady what they have been doing as far as hurricane preparedness is concerned. Seeing as how they live by the same canal too and probably already have previous experience they should have a pretty good idea about what other preparations and other hazards besides flooding you need to know about in your immediate neighbourhood.

It's a start.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

If your on/by a canal watch for gators. They have been known to climb chain link fences to go after children or pets that are teasing or annoying them.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

The tidal surge in south Florida is not the same as other places as there aren't the bores for it to build up in most places and there are gates that get closed on the canals to prevent intrusion. A two or three foot surge is about it, even in the strongest hurricanes. Average land level in much of the area is ten or twelve feet. Flooding might rise a foot into a home, but that is about it. [Edit to add - the Keys are different. Depending on a lot of factors water can get higher, and land wash away.]

The real thing is that there is a decision point you have to make early on, whether to leave or stay in place. If you decide to leave (which most renters would be wise to do) you make your reservation or extended stay with a relative early and leave AT LEAST FIVE DAYS BEFORE the scheduled landfall. The misery experience rises quickly after that. Florida is a Peninsula with I-95, I-75, and the Florida Turnpike. There is no other way out and those roads cannot handle evacuation traffic well. The authorities will make them one way at a certain point in time, but that is just last ditch effort.

Each hurricane is different. There are wet ones, fast ones, weak ones, strong ones. What will happen is power outage from three days to three weeks. Limbs blocking roads, some places debris in roads will flatten tires.

Unlike tornadoes, devastation is widespread. What could be fixed in a day or two often sits for weeks waiting for a crew to fix or remove. Gators - yeah, maybe. Less a problem than looters.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

This is my very favorite site for keeping on top of the weather when I'm "down South" taking care of family business, etc.

http://spaghettimodels.com/

The owner of this site is obsessed as I am; he tracks the birth of the 'canes all the way from the coast of Africa, where many of them are born. I like the gazillion maps and probability statistics at this site too.

You will discover there is a fine line between deciding when to stay/when to go. Factors such as the risk of being fired if you take off work too many days or too early (to ensure that you are not caught on the road, or that you get a motel room within reasonable distance) make it difficult to just pick up and go when you want to. Repeated several times during a season puts a strain on things. It's hard for newcomers to decide especially when there are so many who stay, no matter what comes. Do NOT listen to those fools, k?

The "blow-up" hurricanes are the worst, because by all models and predictions a 'cane is supposed to be a mild one (certainly nothing to leave home for), then all of a sudden they blow up and become a monster at the last minute. Now you have roads packed with freaked-out evacuees and run the risk of being stuck in really bad place. :smack. 

Then you have folks like me, who because of a series of circumstances beyond my control, became trapped during Katrina. Even the best-laid plans and back-up plans sometimes fail. Prepare for those circumstances, too.




.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

> The owner of this site is obsessed as I am; he tracks the birth of the 'canes all the way from the coast of Africa, where many of them are born. I like the gazillion maps and probability statistics at this site too.


This was in my "Hurricane Preparedness Guide 2015" that I picked up at the Ace Hardware......

Great advice so far. Thank you so much.
Watching the weather channel, there are 2 'disturbances' coming off of Africa right now....so I am gonna work double time.
Thank you so much!!


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

http://florida.at/realestate/floodzones/leecountymap.html

FEMA charges 9.00 for a map? What? sheeesh

http://www.swfrpc.org/content/GIS/images/lee_land.jpg

I don't know how to read this?


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Great advice by all. 

Evacuation routes are pretty easy to figure, all the major highways. Figuring out when to leave is the key.

Beyond that, all your survival skills will be vital. As Harry said, it's possible to be w/o power for 3 weeks. Depending on how widespread power outages are & how long it takes FEMA/Red Cross to come in, you could be w/o water and ice for days. Gas stations will be closed. After Hurricane Ike, our police/sheriff were unavailable for days due to significant building damage and lack of communication.

Also, since you're alone & in an unfamiliar neighborhood, think about self-defense.

IOW, think about the most primitive living conditions and prepare accordingly.

ETA: around this time of year, most grocery stores and other businesses have hurricane-preparedness brochures that have important information for your area. Even your local law enforcement and/or city hall will have helpful info.


----------



## Davidd (Nov 16, 2011)

Try the web site called : the place without a name.com then go to the lesson section. Very helpful


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

You will soon be the expert. In all things...know the exits. Leave early if you think you will need to move at all. Your terms.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Every time I lived in an area subject to natural disasters (hurricanes and tornados) the weather channel became a favorite. In WV It's become a stranger.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Darren said:


> Every time I lived in an area subject to natural disasters (hurricanes and tornados) the weather channel became a favorite. In WV It's become a stranger.


Weather chanel doesn't cover my area of the country. That's ok. If I expect HOT and windy with bouts of blowing sand I'm usually right.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

At my age I prefer no natural disaster drama. That's why I'll stay in the Appalachians ... and out of the flood plains.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Having lived through a number of hurricanes, unless you are directly in their path, or live within a few miles of the coast, theres little to worry about.

You'll get 3-5 days warning that they're coming, yes they can veer from the predicted path, but usually not by much.

If you are in the path of one: Power will usually go out for multiple days, so planning on freezer or electrical appliances is out. Have a grill and plenty of charcoal or gas. Bottled water is a must. We had a couple of large coolers and would freeze water in tupperware type containers in advance and use them if the power went out

Bring any outside stuff inside: patio furniture, grills, pink flamingo lawn ornaments, etc

Best thing you can do is have 3/8 or 1/2 inch plywood precut for any windows and 2x4's to hold them in place -- again, only if they're predicting a direct hit or a near miss for your area.

Batteries sell out the minute a hurricane is mentioned on the news, so stay stocked up on flashlights, batteries, matches, etc.

If you are near the coast -- get out and beat the rush, get out early.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

"Best thing you can do is have 3/8 or 1/2 inch plywood precut for any windows and 2x4's to hold them in place -- again, only if they're predicting a direct hit or a near miss for your area."

Used to be that. Done it myself. Building codes in Florida are now increasingly strict and restrictive to what is allowed, meaning that shutters are required and must have the Dade County stamp on them (even outside of Dade).


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

As an illustration of how unpredictable hurricanes can be, Ike was a Cat 2. Normally we wouldn't evacuate for a Cat 2. (having lived here all our lives and been through numerous storms), but because of the threat of tornadoes and close passage of the eye, we decided to leave. And we're glad we did.

While we suffered only very minor damage (thank you God), it devastated Galveston and other coastal communities in this area. It wasn't tornadoes that did the majority of the damage. It was the storm surge....a surprising storm surge for a Cat 2. storm. It's what caught most off guard and resulted in numerous deaths. They were finding bodies for weeks.

NEVER under-estimate the storm surge.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Txsteader said:


> As an illustration of how unpredictable hurricanes can be, Ike was a Cat 2. Normally we wouldn't evacuate for a Cat 2. (having lived here all our lives and been through numerous storms), but because of the threat of tornadoes and close passage of the eye, we decided to leave. And we're glad we did.
> 
> While we suffered only very minor damage (thank you God), it devastated Galveston and other coastal communities in this area. It wasn't tornadoes that did the majority of the damage. It was the storm surge....a surprising storm surge for a Cat 2. storm. It's what caught most off guard and resulted in numerous deaths. They were finding bodies for weeks.
> 
> NEVER under-estimate the storm surge.


I lived in CENTRAL Indiana, and Ike cause monumental flooding, torrential rains for the Moto GP out at the Speedway; Ike stalled out over the state for about 3 days and dropped just buckets and buckets of rain.......


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Laura Zone 10 said:


> I lived in CENTRAL Indiana, and Ike cause monumental flooding, torrential rains for the Moto GP out at the Speedway; Ike stalled out over the state for about 3 days and dropped just buckets and buckets of rain.......


Yep, even a tropical storm or depression can wreak havoc if they stall. We've had a few over the years but none compared to T.S. Claudette in 1979.



> Claudette brought record-breaking rainfall to eastern Texas. In Alvin, 42 inches (1,100 mm) of rain fell in one day, which is the record 24 hour precipitation amount for any location in the United States.[/ QUOTE]
> 
> When you live on flat ground, the tides are up and you get that much rain, there's no place for all that water to go but up. Epic, to say the least.
> 
> So the lesson is, never underestimate the storm surge OR a stalled (even minor) storm.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

One other thing......

Someone mentioned to watch out for alligators. I'd also tell you to watch out for cottonmouth snakes, especially with that canal in your backyard.

I was walking near the bayou on the back of our property a couple months ago and came upon what appeared to be a stick or piece of wood in the grass. As I took another step for a closer look, he whipped around a showed me this.....










Needless to say, I put it in reverse and gave him a wide berth. They're quite common down here in this part of the country, so don't go sticking your hand in the flowerbed w/o making your presence known first. During periods of flooding, it's not unheard of for them to be found on the highway, run over, but as big around as your arm.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Txsteader said:


> One other thing......
> 
> Someone mentioned to watch out for alligators. I'd also tell you to watch out for cottonmouth snakes, especially with that canal in your backyard.
> 
> ...



I forgot about those. I was taking swimming lessons in North Port as a kid when the instructor flipped out and started yelling for everyone to get in the locker room. She had pulled the top of the filter basket and was greeted by several upset snakes. I always checked the pool for gators but never thought of snakes. Till that day anyway.


----------



## ad in wnc (Jan 12, 2014)

FYI.. Tropical Depression 4 has just formed and is forecast to become Tropical Storm Danny.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I do live in the Jungle.

So looks like Danny may be the real thing.
Funny, when I was a kid, my best buddie that I loved loved loved, his name was Danny.

At anyrate, I am putting together a "hurricane emerg kit" as we speak.
I am cleaning out and prepping my Jeep.
It doesn't have air, and it doesn't get as good gas milage as my HOnda...(which has air) BUT it's a Jeep, and I can get over fallen limbs and small trees in the Jeep (if I need too).


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

I enjoy second guessing the usefulness of the promoted "emergency supplies" lists and pictures. Does a hurricane mean I have to start taking vitamins? If I live in an apratment, do I have to buy a ladder, wheelbarrow, and sandbags?


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

After hurricanes, the most precious commodities are usually tires, fuel, and water. 


*Tire tips:* Prep an array of DIY tire repair products. Think nails, glass, and pieces of broken whatzits. It would not hurt to go to an auto salvage yard ahead of time and pick up a couple of tires mounted on rims/wheels. After Katrina, when tire stores _finally_ reopened for business, they had long, loooong lines...like going around the block long. Of course, there were not enough tires for everyone. Poor saps.

*Water tips:* Freeze ahead a gazillion water bottles of varying sizes (don't forget to pour out about 1/8th of the contents first, to allow for ice expansion in the container). This can be used for keeping food cool and for drinking water later. Fill your clean bathtubs and washing machine with water. 

*Fuel tips:* If you have a bit of extra fuel, do NOT let anyone see (even the slightest flash of red) gasoline cans! Cover with a blanket if need be, even when fueling. Trust me on this one. That flash of red will draw folks faster than throwing a wad of hundred dollar bills in a Walmart parking lot during Christmas time.

*Cooking fuel tips:* I love my small one-burner propane stove; I've had it for many years and it's still going strong. It is valuable for purifying water (when it is all over and water is finally running again, expect "boil water" advisories for some time). Here's a picture of mine (I bought it at Walmart about 20 years ago.) http://www.amazon.com/Coleman-Bottle-Top-Propane-Stove/dp/B0009PUR5E

I carefully refill my small bottles using a "thief" which allows me me to transfer propane from my larger bottles. The propane thief can be bought from Harbor Freight http://www.harborfreight.com/propane-bottle-refill-kit-45989.html

...or from Amazon (read the reviews and questions there for more info) http://www.amazon.com/Shnozzle-SAFEST-Propane-Adapter-Cylinders/dp/B00EV59S1W

(No, these are not affiliate links and I have no financial interest in them.)

For those who don't live on or too near the coastline and don't evacuate: there's refrigerated/frozen food that will go bad if not cooked and eaten quickly (many good times can be passed among neighbors this way). Delay the process by layering insulation on the freezer with every blanket in the house. Speaking of passing good times, stock on BBQ supplies, too. 

For those who do have to evacuate...oh boy, refrigerators and freezers can turn into a disaster of epic proportions when the power goes out. (Sometimes appliances cannot be salvaged because the "dead body" smell cannot be removed.) Plan accordingly. It helps to keep freezers on the lean side during hurricane season (June-November). Keep them full of frozen water bottles more than groceries during this time and you will be a few miles ahead of the stress-makers.




.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

CajunSunshine said:


> After hurricanes, the most precious commodities are usually tires, fuel, and water.
> 
> 
> *Tire tips:* Prep an array of DIY tire repair products. Think nails, glass, and pieces of broken whatzits. It would not hurt to go to an auto salvage yard ahead of time and pick up a couple of tires mounted on rims/wheels. After Katrina, when tire stores _finally_ reopened for business, they had long, loooong lines...like going around the block long. Of course, there were not enough tires for everyone. Poor saps.
> ...



Wow those burners have gotten expensive. I only paid $5 when I bought mine about 8 or so years ago. Protect them from the elements and they will last pretty much forever. A solar oven works well for emergencies too. 

If people don't feel safe refilling the small bottles of propane there is an adapter to hook the BBQ tanks to items that use a 1lb bottle, and vice versa. I have and use both.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Laura, you might want to speed up those preps. Of course, it's still far enough out that the projected path can change, but you need to watch it closely.


----------



## ejagno (Jan 2, 2008)

First of all, do a thorough and complete inventory (with pictures inside and out) of every single item in your home and on your property. I know this sounds daunting but please take my word for it. I lost my home in Hurricane Rita. You'd be amazed at how much it costs to replace every single thing in your life from tampons to toothpicks. We were just saying this morning that for the first time in 10 years we don't find ourselves frustrated by going for something and realizing "Oh, that was pre-Rita."

We fought with the insurance company who insisted that our garage was not attached to our home. Several months later a friend sent me a "Remember when" picture from google earth of our home the morning before Rita hit that clearly proved the garage was attached to the house. The insurance paid up immediately. Had I had a dated photo on hand this would have saved months of aggravation and out of pocket expenses for us.

The same thing happened in Ike when the tornadoes took the whole front end off of our tractor and our huge gazebo was simply gone. We had pictures to prove that the tractor indeed had a hood and headlights earlier that day as well as a beautiful gazebo in my back yard.

I would strongly suggest that you prepare for the worst and pray for the best. If you find out that the area was heavily damaged make sure that you purchase everything from linens to food BEFORE returning to your home because stores won't be operational for weeks and sometimes months. I had to drive over an hour to find bed sheets, bath linens and food. Mattresses couldn't be bought for love or money.

If you are going to stay in a hotel book it now. You have up to 24 hours to cancel and by then you will know if you'll need it or not.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

And to show how quickly the projected path can change, those computer model lines have already changed since I posted that image, with 2 already showing a northward turn. 

Here's praying for another quiet and uneventful hurricane season. :angel:


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

In general, only the east coast of Florida and points north need to have major concern over hurricanes coming from Africa. The west coast of Florida has to pay attention to those that develop more to the south. By the time a storm has passed over about 50 miles of land, it usually degrades significantly.


----------



## shannsmom (Jul 28, 2009)

I just saw this today, or would have mentioned earlier....when I was sitting in our local county tax office, I noticed they had huge packets of Hurricane Preparedness tips free for the taking.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Harry Chickpea said:


> "Best thing you can do is have 3/8 or 1/2 inch plywood precut for any windows and 2x4's to hold them in place -- again, only if they're predicting a direct hit or a near miss for your area."
> 
> Used to be that. Done it myself. Building codes in Florida are now increasingly strict and restrictive to what is allowed, meaning that shutters are required and must have the Dade County stamp on them (even outside of Dade).


That's fine for new construction, but most homes pre-date that revision to the building code.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

The problem is the insurance companies want older structures to have current standards on the shutters. They have a lot of clout when they can refuse to insure.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

http://www.weather.com/storms/hurricane/news/tropical-storm-hurricane-erika-atlantic-august-2015

Ok, pray she turns right!!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Laura Zone 10 said:


> http://www.weather.com/storms/hurricane/news/tropical-storm-hurricane-erika-atlantic-august-2015
> 
> Ok, pray she turns right!!


Don't count on it.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Still a crapshoot... but some chance Laura may get her wish! 



from: http://spaghettimodels.com/


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

The last photo, the red GFS........that would smash right into me.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Look again, the images have updated themselves. As of this writing, the spaghetti models are looking better for your neighborhood.

Here's hoping that it turns out to be nothing more than a fish storm!



.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Here's hoping that it turns out to be nothing more than a fish storm!


That would be the best outcome for everyone, but it's still good to prepare as if it will be a direct hit


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I totally agree, and I am.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Lots of sites show the predictions.
I like this one, that also shows what is really happening by using the various satellite views and animation:
http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

It appears everyone will be spared a Hurricane, and Erika will only be a tropical storm when it comes ashore near Miami. Hopefully it will help with the drought in South FL and not cause too much damage in other locations when it moves up the East coast next week


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Do you think once she hits the warm water, she will organize and gain strength?


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Right now, NOAA is saying she won't gain strength between now and landfall on US soil. And, that if she weakens going over Dominican Rep., she won't regain strength.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Of course, those are only predictions and anything could happen. Keep your eyes ears opened.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Laura Zone 10 said:


> Do you think once she hits the warm water, she will organize and gain strength?


I don't think it's going to be over open water long enough unless it makes an unexpected turn more to the North of Cuba, and even then it's unlikely


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Laura Zone 10 said:


> Do you think once she hits the warm water, she will organize and gain strength?


If it travels over the Dominican Republic, there's really not enough open water for it to re-organize/strengthen.....unless it moves out into the Gulf of Mexico awhile and then turns right.

Having said that, FL will be on the 'dirty' side (NE side). It will probably be a rain/wind event and there's always the threat of tornadoes when hurricanes are breaking up/making landfall but as of now (Fri evening), forecast is for, at most, Tropical Storm strength at landfall. That's maximum winds of 73 MPH.

Prepare for power outage, possible flooding depending on where you live, wind gusts (stow garbage cans, lawn chairs.....anything that could fly through a window). Otherwise, it will be similar to a summer thunderstorm you've already experienced many times.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Erika is no more:

http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/text/refresh/MIATCPAT5+shtml/291330.shtml



> BULLETIN
> REMNANTS OF ERIKA SPECIAL ADVISORY NUMBER 19
> NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL AL052015
> 930 AM EDT SAT AUG 29 2015
> ...


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Looks like 3-5 inches of rain for me.........and I live RIGHT on the river.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

You are barely moved into your new place, so probably don't know much about its flooding history? One way to find out, is to study the lower trunks of trees. Do they have any tell-tale watermarks? (You may not be able to see any really old ones.) 

Also, you can research past insurance claims history on any property. Your insurance company may be able to help you with that because records of insurance claims stay with the address, regardless of whether the owner moves on or not.


.


----------

